# Long time storage - Latex bands/thera band.



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Any suggestion regarding long time storage of bands? So it won't age too fast

Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Stable temperature. Darkness. Sealed bag.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Throw in some silica packets too to get rid of any moisture.


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

treefork said:


> Stable temperature. Darkness. Sealed bag.


Okay, thanks that's already done.


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> Throw in some silica packets too to get rid of any moisture.


Thanks, great idea! I'II do that


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

cool tempuratures out of the sun light


----------

